
Hipcamp Became the Airbnb of the Outdoors - angled
https://www.newyorker.com/news/letter-from-silicon-valley/how-hipcamp-became-the-airbnb-of-the-outdoors
======
angled
Apropos the thread last week about recreation.gov:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21625160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21625160)

